# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Ectomorph cylce - A Skinny guy's results

## Califella2

Hey bro's. This is my second cycle and I hope to gain as much as my first. My first cycle was in 2002. I was 6'4 and 150-155lbs ectomorph body and got up to 185lbs. I am now 180lbs still 2 yrs later and Im hoping to get up to 205lbs to reach my new goal. My first cycle consisted of 400mg Deca and 500mg sustanon . My new cycle will consist of:

1-12 400mg Deca 
1-12 600mg Test Ethanate
1-4 50mg ed Test Propionate 
1-4 40mg Dbol 
13-15 50mg ed Test Propionate
15-20 Clomid
12-18 40mg Anavar 
12-16 Clenbuteral
12-18 50mg ed Winstrol injectible

Attached are my first cycle before and after pictures from another thread I made 2 yrs ago. Im sure you can tell which is before and after haha. I cant wait to see the results from this one. Juice does a body good.

----------


## Manson

i really can tell the progress on your first cycle...
good luck on your second one.... keep us updated
 :Cool:

----------


## symatech

Yeah I remember your pics from a long time ago. Wasn't your name austinlee or something? 

As for the cycle, I'd drop the deca to only 10 weeks and run the prop through week 12 or 13. How do you plan on taking the clomid? ALso, the var I would run for 6-8 weeks myself instead of 5 and I'd up the dose to at least 40mg. Also, I'd drop the dbol altogether and run the prop only, but I dont like dbol. The winny I'd drop in leu of the var. my $.02

----------


## Califella2

> Yeah I remember your pics from a long time ago. Wasn't your name austinlee or something? 
> 
> As for the cycle, I'd drop the deca to only 10 weeks and run the prop through week 12 or 13. How do you plan on taking the clomid? ALso, the var I would run for 6-8 weeks myself instead of 5 and I'd up the dose to at least 40mg. Also, I'd drop the dbol altogether and run the prop only, but I dont like dbol. The winny I'd drop in leu of the var. my $.02



I actually had a second short cycle consisting of dbol and I absolutely loved it and the pumps...however I had to stop my cycle because I got into an accident. But now im back at it. I like the dbol so far its been almost a week on it and I already can feel the strength increase along with the prop. I probably will run the anvar at 40mg like you said cause I was wondering if it were a little low.
Your right I did have another screen name "califella" but for some reason I cant make anymore posts and I cant seem to get any help with it so I lose my member status and posts and **** like that. I became a member in early 2004. But oh well I guess.
As for the winny and clen and anvar, Im using these during my PCT being that they dont supress the natural test production and will help me cut up from all the bulking water and fat I gained.

----------


## Califella2

Its been one week in my new cycle and im up 6lbs. I noticed my voice is deeper just like in my first cycle. Chicks seem to like it. And I can feel the dbol and prop working.

----------


## Dimes

Your diet is definetly not good if you are so light, should have gained more weight naturally.

----------


## Califella2

> Your diet is definetly not good if you are so light, should have gained more weight naturally.


Says who???? I didnt even put up what my diet was. You need to look up Ectomorph. I couldnt gain anyweight naturally. Look it up.

----------


## Califella2

Today is the start of my 3rd week and my weight is at 192lbs. Definately can tell a difference in size and strength.

----------


## wolfeman28

Califella2 I'm going to be PMing you, I'm a fellow Ectomorph getting prepared to get on a cycle for the first time. Sounds like you can help me out....

----------


## Califella2

> Califella2 I'm going to be PMing you, I'm a fellow Ectomorph getting prepared to get on a cycle for the first time. Sounds like you can help me out....


No prob

----------


## thickmass

You shouldnt be juicing if its just to gain weight. Something is fukked big time with either your training or diet or both if you couldnt get any heavier in 2 years, sheez.

----------


## Califella2

I lifted weights throughout highschool and couldnt get any bigger. Even after highschool I gained very little. Not everyone is as fortunate as you. Look up what an ectomorph is while your at it.

----------


## Califella2

If you dont even know what an ectomorph is, please dont reply to my post. 
Ill also be posting my end of my third week in my cycle tomorrow(fri).

----------


## thickmass

Ectomorph or not theres no way you'd drop 2lb in 2 years if you were eating and training right.

What has your diet and training been like? have you used a trainer?

----------


## nsashbl

Hey I'm an ecto as well. At just over 6' I weigh like 155-160 when not training and eating like a pig. I generally weigh around 190-195 when I eat and train though. I need to eat at least 4k cals to hold weight. If I eat taco's it's 13-15. Pizza, large or xlarge, like 5-7lbs of meat a week! Gotta eat more bro. Yea, gear will help get there, but not keep ya there if you don't eat till ya feel like barfing! Good luck on your cycle. Keep your stats posted......

----------


## SMYL_GR8

Bro, no disrespect, but you can't just hang on the "ecto" title as an excuse. I was 6'2" 160 and couldn't gain any weight for two years until I kept tweaking my diet and program unitl BAM--40 lbs. in under six months. As a trainer, I had so many ectos come to me with their sob stories only to unlock their potential and put on 20 lbs and more. Your ecto body is a handicap, I'll give you that, but a handicap is not the same as a roadblock. Great results on your first cycle, btw and good luck with this one.

----------


## Califella2

Not every ectomorph is as lucky as you to gain 40lbs in 6 months...honestly it sounds a little rediculous. Before I ever started juicing I would eat a pound of meat ever single day and trained with my roommate and for almost two years all I gained was maybe 15 lbs. Yes an ectomorph frame is a handy cap and does make it difficult..not everyone is the same. And yes I coulda probably put on a few more pounds if I tweeked my diet too....HOWEVER the topic of this thread is CYCLE RESULTS! What I coulda gained before my first cycle is not the point and not what my post is about guys. So lets try and focus on my cycle and not what I coulda, shoulda, woulda done....OK? Thanks.

----------


## t-money

I am also an ecto, I also gained 40 pounds in about 6 months. I just upped my calories to 6000+ per day (no juice) and suddenly the scales tipped. Of that weight, a protion was fat, but I was strong as an ox (naturally). I ended up dropping some weight and my net gain was 20 lbs. of reasonably solid mass after a year. 

It can be done, even by the skinniest dude. DIET is the key. Ectomorphs have to eat a TON more to begin to gain weight, than others have to. Seriously 6000+ calories a day WILL put weight on anyone - guranteed.(unless you have hyperthyroid.) Sometimes you have to not worry about staying lean and put on some fat to get strong and buld muscle.

T

----------


## Califella2

Just finished my 4th week and Im at 195lbs lean. Not fat.

----------


## OSTIE

Good luck bro.... Mind posting a sample diet?

----------


## JdFlex

I was an ectomorph, 6' about 160lbs when I got out of high school. Then I learned how to eat and I'm up to 215. Took a few years but I got there. I can lose weight with my eyes closed. Good luck with your cycle bro.

----------


## Califella2

300 grams of protien ed. I eat at least a pound of meat every time I eat meat which is about 3 times a day plus my protien shakes. Gallon of water ed. Very clean diet. Not just anything to gain weight. I want lean muscle not a bunch of fat. Im looking for quality not quantity which is why I dont just eat everything in sight like some do.

----------


## Sta11ion

A pound of meat is only 500 grams= 16 oz, I eat 12 oz of chicken just for lunch and I still eat another 5 times in the day. Thats not enough food. 


> 300 grams of protien ed. I eat at least a pound of meat every day. Gallon of water ed. Very clean diet. Not just anything to gain weight. I want lean muscle not a bunch of fat. Im looking for quality not quantity which is why I dont just eat everything in sight like some do.

----------


## Califella2

I corrected it.

----------


## thickmass

Man Coliflowa2 u really have the personality of a table leg.

----------


## OSTIE

> 300 grams of protien ed. I eat at least a pound of meat every time I eat meat which is about 3 times a day plus my protien shakes. Gallon of water ed. Very clean diet. Not just anything to gain weight. I want lean muscle not a bunch of fat. Im looking for quality not quantity which is why I dont just eat everything in sight like some do.


Just protein in your diet isnt enough. To properly gain weight, you need efa's and carbs in the correct meals depending on time of day, when you workout, etc.

I suggest you go to the diet section and post your complete diet for everyone to critique, they are very smart there. Also, take a peek at the bulking diet sticky at the top of the page on that forum.

----------


## Califella2

> Just protein in your diet isnt enough. To properly gain weight, you need efa's and carbs in the correct meals depending on time of day, when you workout, etc.
> 
> I suggest you go to the diet section and post your complete diet for everyone to critique, they are very smart there. Also, take a peek at the bulking diet sticky at the top of the page on that forum.


Yes I know this bro and take in more than just protien and water. Thanks for the help.

----------


## Califella2

> Man Coliflowa2 u really have the personality of a table leg.


...And you have the spelling of a 2nd grader.

----------


## Manson

> Not every ectomorph is as lucky as you to gain 40lbs in 6 months...honestly it sounds a little rediculous. Before I ever started juicing I would eat a pound of meat ever single day and trained with my roommate and for almost two years all I gained was maybe 15 lbs. Yes an ectomorph frame is a handy cap and does make it difficult..not everyone is the same. And yes I coulda probably put on a few more pounds if I tweeked my diet too....HOWEVER the topic of this thread is CYCLE RESULTS! What I coulda gained before my first cycle is not the point and not what my post is about guys. So lets try and focus on my cycle and not what I coulda, shoulda, woulda done....OK? Thanks.


The average natural muscle gain is 10 lbs a year, if you got 15lbs of solid muscle naturaly in 2 years that is pretty good bro...
 :Cool:

----------


## SteveeeO

you're just doing something wrong, body type doesn't mean anything. I was an ectomorph back when I first started, but my body has transformed into being an mesomorph. Eat more food, slam down 5000+ calories - you will gain clean, with minimal fat.

----------


## Hed

Great gains on that first cycle man. Im in the same boat, i feel your pain, but like everyone said, food is key. Tons of food. When you are done eating, eat more.

----------


## thickmass

> ...And you have the spelling of a 2nd grader.


Odd... it passed the spellchecker  :LOL: 

Oh maybe its my university degree that helped  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bitta

[QUOTE=Califella2]Its been one week in my new cycle and im up 6lbs. I noticed my voice is deeper 
classic right there! sounds like someone has been reading too many pro-hormone bottles....voice deepening ....good material there.lol. my next cycle I am vocusing on my forearms and voice LMAO

----------


## Fina Truck

Its pretty funny how people get all bent outa shape so easy on here. Its like our hormones are really crazy. Go figure.
Oh and thickmass I think the"coliflowa" thing went right over his head. Dont worry I'm with ya. thickass j/k

----------


## TheRat

I like how people at a, *Gasp*, steroid forum flames a poor guy for doing steroids , heh. Some people (like me) are fortunate enough to gain wheight by just looking at the fridge, while others again can eat an elephant and not gain a thing. As a fellow ectomorph above posted, he had gained 40(?) lbs in 6 months, from eating 6000 kcals a day. Well mate, Id throw up if I had to eat that much. Im on 3500 and Im having trouble with that.

Now, give the guy some credit. Hes working hard, eating good and sharing his cycle experience with other members. He also offered to help out a fellow ectomorph who was wondering about his own cycle. I dont see a single reason for the flames.

Keep up the hard work bro, good luck to you!

----------


## thickmass

> Its pretty funny how people get all bent outa shape so easy on here. Its like our hormones are really crazy. Go figure.
> Oh and thickmass I think the"coliflowa" thing went right over his head. Dont worry I'm with ya. thickass j/k


perhaps it did, but what is most interesting is that he agreed about his personality.

----------


## Fina Truck

> perhaps it did, but what is most interesting is that he agreed about his personality.


Thats funny as hell I didnt even catch that! LOL .
I have to agree with the rat. He may not be perfect but lets give the guy a break.This whole board is about us not following the "rules".
The only thing he has done wrong in my book is to come off like an A hole when you guys where try'n to school him.

----------


## Califella2

> I like how people at a, *Gasp*, steroid forum flames a poor guy for doing steroids , heh. Some people (like me) are fortunate enough to gain wheight by just looking at the fridge, while others again can eat an elephant and not gain a thing. As a fellow ectomorph above posted, he had gained 40(?) lbs in 6 months, from eating 6000 kcals a day. Well mate, Id throw up if I had to eat that much. Im on 3500 and Im having trouble with that.
> 
> Now, give the guy some credit. Hes working hard, eating good and sharing his cycle experience with other members. He also offered to help out a fellow ectomorph who was wondering about his own cycle. I dont see a single reason for the flames.
> 
> Keep up the hard work bro, good luck to you!


Thank you at least someone understands that not all people are the same including people that claim they are ectomorphs. Eating helps yes, but it doesnt do the same gaines for everyone in thier early twenties.

----------


## Califella2

Finished my 8th week. Now 208lbs. I guess if I ate a turkey every day back when I was a skinny ectomorph I woulda gained 40lbs right? right? Wait, maybe id just look like a turkey.

----------


## Califella2

> perhaps it did, but what is most interesting is that he agreed about his personality.



No I got the "coliflowa" comment. I just thought it was pretty pathetic and didnt wanna waste my time on lame ass humor. But hey thanks for trying.

----------


## Hed

still impressed with the results, but trust me, im the hardest gainer ever. ill be 21 in a few months, so im the same age as you, and yes it was tough, but i eat so much friggin food i almost puke like 2 times a day. i dont go more than 2 hours without eating at least some 400 calorie 20g protein meal

good results tho, definate change there.

----------


## Dude-Man

I'm also an ecto, and i also gained a lot of weight NATURALLY once i actually started eating right and lifting properly... If you can't gain naturally, what makes you think you're going to keep the gains you get from cycling?

----------


## TheRat

Theres a distinct difference between gaining and keeping. And he could have been gaining a pund or two every few months, but desired to speed it up (who doest?).

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I like how people at a, *Gasp*, steroid forum flames a poor guy for doing steroids , heh. 
> 
> Now, give the guy some credit. Hes working hard, eating good and sharing his cycle experience with other members. He also offered to help out a fellow ectomorph who was wondering about his own cycle. I dont see a single reason for the flames.
> 
> Keep up the hard work bro, good luck to you!


I've walked around commenting on this thread..but your response takes the cake.

True this is the 'steroid forum', but you are mistaken if you perceive his being 'flamed' is based solely on his using gear. With gear use there is a 'where and when'..as with any other important action in life. From the information given, it is interpreted that he started too soon..plain and simple.
The attitude he generated also was cocky. "Nobody respond if they don't know what and ectomorph is"..WTF?! The layman knows that bodytypes are generally classified into 3 categories.. with most individuals falling inbetween the 3 (Ecto-meso etc..).I know a boatload of members who could've better advised the poster avoided this thread for the very reason.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I'm also an ecto, and i also gained a lot of weight NATURALLY once i actually started eating right and lifting properly... *If you can't gain naturally, what makes you think you're going to keep the gains you get from cycling*?



EXACTLY!!!

----------


## Califella2

> I'm also an ecto, and i also gained a lot of weight NATURALLY once i actually started eating right and lifting properly... If you can't gain naturally, what makes you think you're going to keep the gains you get from cycling?



Ive kept most of my gains since I started cycling when I was 23yrs old. Im now 27 and almost 210lb and lean. Not fat. I only seem to lose about 5 to 8lbs after a cycle which im sure is mostly due to water loss.

----------


## Prime

> Ive kept most of my gains since I started cycling when I was 23yrs old. Im now 27 and almost 210lb and lean. Not fat. I only seem to lose about 5 to 8lbs after a cycle which im sure is mostly due to water loss.


im confused. You said in your original post that you did your first cycle in 2002. Now you say youre 27 and started cycling at 23 which would be 4 years ago 2001 (but taking into account its only been 2005 for 1 day probably 2000)  :Yellow Confused:

----------


## bitta

your not confused you now how to smell Bull-sheot

----------


## Loomis

Juice or not; mesomorph, endomorph, ectomorph, ****ing megamorph, it all comes down to something very simple. If you consume more calories than you burn, you gain weight - whatever that may be comprised of (i.e. whatever proportions of fat and muscle you gained) and, if you consume fewer calories than you burn, you lose weight. Period. End of story. I don't care who you are. So, to cauliflower ear or whatever your name is, YOU have no idea what YOU are talking about if you say you cannot gain weight naturally. And if you are so caught up about being such an extreme ecto, why the f are you eating so clean???

----------


## meatwod

> I like how people at a, *Gasp*, steroid forum flames a poor guy for doing steroids, heh.


I have to agree with rat as well. Some people out there use gear as a crutch, this guy seems to work hard all on his own and use gear as a boost and not a crutch. This IS a forum for roids about roids for people like us to talk about roids. If i wanted to talk about how people should eat right ill go to the "EAT RIGHT BEFORE YOU GET ON STEROIDS AND GET ON A FORUM AND TALK ABOUT IT" review . com (don't go to this site,,,,its kinda boring). NO one here, including me, needs to get high and mighty telling anyone what's right or wrong. I mean, ****, were all fu<kin criminals with syringes.
O and by the way man, looking great, keep up the good work

----------


## Cry0smate

I dont understand why he's getting so bitchy. If it was me, I'd be happy that there are people here to help me with my diet needs based on my specific stats. Gotta set your pride aside and try different things.



BTW - Your first cycle gains look great, keep it up



I dont see anyone here giving him a hard time for juicing but at the first sign of criticism he freaks out. 



Gotta chill out bro and realize that everyone in here learns new things every single day. If you can't handle the criticism (most of which was done in a helpful constructive manner), don't post about it man.

----------


## GentleGiant

its ppl like this that make us "users" look shiiiiiiiiiiiiiettt.
"roid-rage"!!!

oh ya, nice results on that 1st cycle whenever it was...

----------


## Califella2

> I dont understand why he's getting so bitchy. If it was me, I'd be happy that there are people here to help me with my diet needs based on my specific stats. Gotta set your pride aside and try different things.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - Your first cycle gains look great, keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont get me wrong here...I do appreciate the help I get on here dont get me wrong I just dont like people that respond and never really read what im trying to accomplish...the frustrating part is when people say to eat a million calories to gain weight which includes fat and muscle...What im trying to get across is that I want to continue to gain MUSCLE not FAT. Hell I could eat a box of twinkies and gain 10lbs a month if I wanted but that isnt my goal...Also, before I started juicing I ate roughly the same amout of protien and was seeing little results...some but not enough for me. I finished my cycle finally and will be posting some pics of my results. I have been a member of this website since 2001 (forgot my password to califella1) and have learned alot about juicing. So thanks for all the positive help fellas. And to all the flamers...eat a dick.  :Moon:

----------


## Joey2ness

did you eat 6 meals a day
and eat atleast 250grams of protein
tell me the truth

----------


## Califella2

> did you eat 6 meals a day
> and eat atleast 250grams of protein
> tell me the truth


Yep  :LOL:  I grew a little muscle but the juice poofed me up alot.

----------


## EatRite

> Says who???? I didnt even put up what my diet was. You need to look up Ectomorph. I couldnt gain anyweight naturally. Look it up.



it is physically impossible for somebody to not be able to gain weight... you look like you never touched a weight in your life in those first pictures... people can gain weight... ectomorphes just have a much tougher job at it... you can gain weight if you lift correctly and eat rite... dont fool yourself into believing that it isnt possible man... because that is the most obsurd thing i've ever heard... it takes time dude... it wont happen over night... if you dont see gains then you arent eating enough, or working out correctly... thats the bottom line...

----------


## 1-Cent

Too hard to tell from the pics seeing as the angle, lighting, and poses are all completely different  :Don't know:

----------


## Califella2

> it is physically impossible for somebody to not be able to gain weight... you look like you never touched a weight in your life in those first pictures... people can gain weight... ectomorphes just have a much tougher job at it... you can gain weight if you lift correctly and eat rite... dont fool yourself into believing that it isnt possible man... because that is the most obsurd thing i've ever heard... it takes time dude... it wont happen over night... if you dont see gains then you arent eating enough, or working out correctly... thats the bottom line...


Did I say it was impossible to gain weight?? No, I believe I said I gained very little. I lifted all throughout highschool while I was playing sports. I did gain a little muscle but not enough too look like it so yes smartguy I did work out before I started juicing.

----------


## rob dog

sounds like your gaining pretty well keep up the good work man ill be talking to you later about your cycles for a little info

----------


## BlackStang

Looking good bro. I'm in the same boat now as you were before your first cycle. I also have tweaked my diet, taking the right supps, and working my arse off. Gained some but not as much as I would like. 

When I was looking for advice everyone kept saying eat eat eat. Its definatly frustrating when you go to school, have a full-time job or any type of a life because its really hard to get in all the meals that we need to gain. I eat every 2-3 hours and keep trying to eat more once I notice a stop. But still its definatly going to take a long time to get where i want to be without gear, and when you know you can get it and the information on how to use it properly is avaliable right here its definatly really hard not to. Only thing stopping me from doing a bulk cycle is my age, 19. Dont want to stunt growth. Var is on the way though lol



Keep up the good work man

----------


## tonberry

This is my first post (yay). I had something to ask but after reading the rules it seems that there's really no need do it without first reading somethings before. Still I stumbled before this thread and since I identify myself with certain issues I feel like I had something to add.

I'm 23, and an ectomorph, far from being as well built as well.. just about anyone here is, but my first step before joining the gym was to get a hold of information on what supplements I could add to my diet and what diet to actually do to get more weight gains.

Through a steady use of creatine, glutamine and protein and a diet to bulk up I've managed to gain 6kg since March. It might seem little to some of you but my metabolism is very fast and for me this was great because I couldn't put on this weight in years. Reading about what I could take and how should I eat helped a lot. I understand what most people are saying when telling "I'm an ecto" is not an excuse for not having weight gains because I am one and I know it's easy to find an excuse to start using something that boosts your performance and your muscles.

At the same time I feel sympathetic over callifla (am I spelling right??) because I know how much we (ecto's) feel about our body and how much we crave to get big... So give him some slack. 

We can all along. Really  :2biggrininvasion:

----------


## BigLittleTim

Don't be disappointed that you've "only" gained such-and-such amount of weight, either naturally or on cycle. There are slim guys with the metabolisms of hummingbirds, who have had to pry every ounce they've gained out of God's tight, clenched fist. Other thin starters were really just underfed meso- or endomorhphs, like me. I went from 160lbs in 1987 to 255lbs. today. What happened in between? College! Join a fraternity, get away from Mom's lousy cooking, and get on a 7-3 meal plan that runs from 7 a.m. 'til 10 o'clock at night! Oh yeah, lift some weights too.

The calorie is your friend! I'm amazed at the number of guys in my gym who do cycles, lift like crazy, and then STARVE themselves. What's that old adage? "If you want to build an house you've got to give the mason some bricks to work with."

Anyway... one fat guy's advice.

-Tim

----------


## moose101

hey callifella2 can you help me out bro iam new to this

----------


## TestAce

Holy thread resurrection.

----------


## SimplyyEpic

straight up boss.

----------

